# [SOLVED] Why do my arrow keys jumps a space?



## 120DudeSome (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi

For some odd reason, pressing the left or right arrow keys on my keyboard make the cursor move not one, but TWO character spaces. Its really annoying and was wondering if there's any way to fix this. Up and down skip a line too.

Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Why do my arrow keys jumps a space?*

Hi did you try looking in control panel mouse and look in the Wheel tab you can set how many lines to jump in there


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Why do my arrow keys jumps a space?*

hi, go to control panel and check ease of access under keyboard try messing with the settings in their. has it always done it since you got the laptop?


----------



## 120DudeSome (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Why do my arrow keys jumps a space?*

I checked my mouse settings in the control panel and the wheel was set to one on both vertical and horizontal scrolling.

It wasn't like this at first. I don't know when it started doing it because I ignored it at first.

I went through ease of access and didn't find any helpful settings.

Any other suggestions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Why do my arrow keys jumps a space?*

create a new user account and see if it does the same on that user


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Why do my arrow keys jumps a space?*

Hi I would try reinstalling the drivers


----------



## 120DudeSome (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Why do my arrow keys jumps a space?*

Wow. Interesting.

I switched to a guest account and there was no problems at all! 

Should I still try to reinstall the drivers? If so, which ones?

Thank you guys so far.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Why do my arrow keys jumps a space?*

the keyboard drivers you can uninstall from device manager and restart computer it reinstall when computer starts.

EDIT: i do not think its going to be a driver issue if another account works but cant hurt to try. think their is a conflict somewhere with the other user.


----------



## 120DudeSome (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Why do my arrow keys jumps a space?*

I found the issue!

After seeing that there was no problem on the guest account I suspected that it was program I must have downloaded.

I looked at my taskbar for running apps and found EVENT GHOST.

I wasn't sure what it was doing so I exited it and now everything is awesome!

Thanks for all the help!! It was driving me crazy!!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

your welcome glad you got it solved.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Great news


----------

